# Raw Coconut oil



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

After reading a post about coconut oil being good for a dogs dry skin, I purchased a bottle of it. 
It said to give a dog of 20 lbs one teaspoon of it.
Sheba seemed to like it and licked the spoon clean.
About 20 to 25 minutes later she barfed it up.
Did I feed it to her wrong? Should she get the whole spoon full all at once? Or do I mix it into her food?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Cold pressed coconut oil is amazing stuff.  I use it to cook with, instead of butter or canola oil, and I use it on my dry skin, and in my hair. (frizzy, curly hair.... coconut oild is awesome for)
My business partner rubs a little coconut oil between her hands, and runs it through her golden retriever's coat and rubs it into her skin and it shines like the sun! 
As for a dietary supplement, I think you'd get better results with something like salmon oil with your dog, coconut oil is great topically for dry skin though!


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

There are a lot of people that feed coconut oil as a supplement but I do know that it doesn't agree with some dogs. Doesn't seem to agree with Deuce although he loves it and like anything else new I would start with a very small amount and work up. Could be that it just doesn't agree with your pooch. Deuce now gets salmon oil or sometimes cod liver oil.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Cold pressed coconut oil is amazing stuff. I use it to cook with, instead of butter or canola oil, and I use it on my dry skin, and in my hair. (frizzy, curly hair.... coconut oild is awesome for)
> My business partner rubs a little coconut oil between her hands, and runs it through her golden retriever's coat and rubs it into her skin and it shines like the sun!
> As for a dietary supplement, I think you'd get better results with something like salmon oil with your dog, coconut oil is great topically for dry skin though!


Ok, I will just rub it into her coat and see how that works. I give her salmon oil every day in her meals. She is just scratching and biteing at herself alot. She never did that until raw....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sometimes it is the salmon oil that doesn't agree...

like anything else, introduction should be slow and small amounts.....

i had to take my dogs off salmon oil because i thought it was causing loss of fur and scratching. we just started again and they get a drop, that's it.

as long as they tolerate it they will work up to the amount they should get..

i would imagine it's the same with any fat.....little bits and work up to the right amount....

plus, if she already gets salmon oil, she should not need coconut oil also....

where are you in your transition?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We do coconut oil because my dogs do not tolerate salmon oil and I spent a fortune on it! LOL We started with small amounts of coconut oil in their food and I do rub it into a coat after a bath and they smell so good. I use it myself on my sking and hair as well as for cooking. I would prefer to give my dogs salmon oil if they could tolerate it but even a drop has them throwing up. They are not big fish fans either so cocnut oil it is for my crew. If your dog does well on salmon oil though I would stick with that, though rubbing coconut oil into the coat makes them look and feel amazingly soft.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I never gave it as a supplement, but I do have it in stock for the girls' that blow their coat when they have a litter (one of mine is particularly bad about it).


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I give both salmon oil and coconut oil for different reasons. Other than being oils they really aren't very much a like.

Salmon oil is great for omega 3s. Coconut oil is not. It has medium chain triglycerides which are easy to digest and may help strengthen the immune system. I've found it particularly helps alleviate dry skin.

I would definitely give the coconut oil in conjunction with a meal starting at 1 tsp.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

The key with coconut oil is to start SLOW. My dogs all got 2tbsps. daily but I worked up to that amount, didn't start on that right away. It made their coats really nice, and their breath smelled great. I stopped feeding it because it gets a little pricey with 3 dogs.


----------

